# Rockman 4 Minus Infinity



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2013)

"Rockman 4 Minus Infinity" is quite a bold title, but from watching the TAS of it, I think it deserves it.  The tool-assisted speedrun for this game is about four minutes longer than that of Mega Man 4 (currently the longest run of a single original Mega Man game), which speaks for the sheer amount of content this ROM hack has.



The game includes a lot of concepts introduced in other, later games, and ones not seen in traditional Mega Man games at all.  Highlights include...

Music that gets faster as a boss's health is depleted and they lead into their desparation attack.
Cameos of and fights with bosses from other games, including Kirby.
An auto-scrolling section or two.
Cutscenes involve scripted events more complicated than just walking, including character interaction and an FF VII-esque "omnislash" move.
Additions to existing Mega Man mechanics, such as giant laser beams reflecting off panels instead of just moving left or right.
A one-time ability to shoot a mini-boss before he mounts his weapon, skipping the fight, akin to a boss in Yoshi's Island.
The status/HUD graphics change completely in some levels to fit a different theme.
Blocks that fade in and out include spikes as well, making timing more critical in these segments.
A boss that attracts shots into his raised sword, akin to how "Runic" in FF VI worked.
Music from all over, including Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru!
Much more...

All in all, this ROM hack being done on the NES is very impressive.

RomHacking.net Entry
Tropes List


----------



## locolol (Mar 30, 2013)

This rom-hack is amazing! Just patch it to a japanese rockman nes-rom 
(BTW if you just can't get around with the weird patching method from the romhacking.net entry,here's the IPS patch http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?r3udyal1bftj3t8  )


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow. This is an impressive hack. I wonder if the powerpak or krikzz's nes flash cart could run this?


----------



## Walker D (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL   That pokemon sound when defeating the boss


----------

